# February 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is the last horse photo you took II. So you can participate with the latest photo that you shot of a horse.
You will have from January 4 to January 18 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of February 17 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo and Squishy


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I mean, who can compete with @csimkunas6 with her internet sensation Squishy and his buddy Rodeo?? :wink: I will probably vote for him myself. But, I still got a chuckle out of the contest because of my last photo taken: Maggie Moo chowing down on breakfast wearing her "moo gear." Figured I'd post.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

What a fun contest! I like my last picture too, but like @egrogan I doubt that anything can compete with the first one.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@Knave, that picture is the literal definition of "burying your head in the feed trough!" :grin: Those are some happy horses.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

egrogan said:


> I mean, who can compete with @csimkunas6 with her internet sensation Squishy and his buddy Rodeo?? :wink: I will probably vote for him myself. But, I still got a chuckle out of the contest because of my last photo taken: Maggie Moo chowing down on breakfast wearing her "moo gear." Figured I'd post.


****!!! Internet sensation!! Im dying! LOL...I am in LOVE with that blanket! Where did you get it?! I must have one!!



Knave said:


> What a fun contest! I like my last picture too, but like @egrogan I doubt that anything can compete with the first one.


LOL.....Not sure, both of your photos are super! Love your "starving" horses! LOL


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@*csimkunas6* - it is a Shires rain sheet (yes, even though there is a foot of snow on the ground, it got warm enough to rain last night :icon_rolleyes...looks like Stateline has it on sale right now here. I believe it comes in heavier weights too.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The two monkeys, Chloe and Maddie, the last time I was out to see them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Promise in her blanket.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

My boy today while out riding i love him so much.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Do horse ears count? This is our view as we returned from our ride yesterday. The little horse gave a nicker as we crested the hill, and the farmstead came in view.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

*late entry?*

Was filming something else and the girls came trotting up to say hi <3


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

JoBlueQuarter: I'm going to put up the poll now so I guess that we can include your photo in it .

So, the poll has been set up. Please vote!


----------

